# Wild horses in the Desert



## cpeay (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 27, 2015)

Beautiful.  I wan't to go there.


----------



## WesternGuy (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice, but what desert are you talking about and where is it?   I, for one, always like to know where things like this are.

Whoops,   I guess I should have looked at the first post before this one.  Still, as one who is not familiar with Utah, where would I find these if I was looking for them?

WesternGuy


----------



## cpeay (Aug 27, 2015)

WesternGuy said:


> Nice, but what desert are you talking about and where is it?   I, for one, always like to know where things like this are.
> 
> Whoops,   I guess I should have looked at the first post before this one.  Still, as one who is not familiar with Utah, where would I find these if I was looking for them?
> 
> WesternGuy


Google Simpson Springs in Juab County Utah


----------



## Wizard1500 (Aug 27, 2015)

Very nice....I like it.....


----------



## Didereaux (Aug 27, 2015)

Okay,  THe applauds have been done.  Now to make a couple of observations.  When you are shooting large mammals make CERTAIN there is some separation between them...there is no such animal as a six-legged horse.  Next get at least one with the head up, and ears forward. The dappled gray on the left fits that, but it looks like its tail has been removed.  I would bet that 30 seconds after you took that shot his tail was visible.  (horses are as touchy about that as women are about acne! )

If you can't get horizontal separation try fro getting less depth of field and putting the back animal more out of focus.  Generally waiting a few minutes (patiently!    ) will get you your best shots.   My second thought is subjective, but important I think.  Scenes with any animal are NOT bettered by oversaturation, and over sharpened, or over anything.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 27, 2015)

Good luck making CERTAIN of anything when you are dealing with wild animals.

The other shot in your photobucket with the horses running from right to left is also very nice.


----------



## Didereaux (Aug 27, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Good luck making CERTAIN of anything when you are dealing with wild animals.
> 
> The other shot in your photobucket with the horses running from right to left is also very nice.




I agree, there is certainly no certainty when shooting wildlife.  But why take a shot you know is mediocre?


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 27, 2015)

Didereaux said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck making CERTAIN of anything when you are dealing with wild animals.
> ...



I don't know, maybe because it's wildlife and you may not get a shot at all if you are waiting for a non mediocre shot?  Or, maybe I don't think it's mediocre. Or maybe my batteries are going dead, or my wife told me to come home now or, or, or, or.


----------



## Didereaux (Aug 27, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...




I take way to many mediocre and bad shots to go around doing it knowingly!


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 27, 2015)

Didereaux said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Didereaux said:
> ...


Understood if you consider your own mediocre. 
Do you post any images you feel are mediocre or do you only post what you feel are superior to mediocre?


----------



## Didereaux (Aug 27, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...




Loaded question, but no I do not purposely post mediocre unless there is some purpose other than to gain admiration.  By some standards some of mine, maybe many are mediocre.  The ones that I know are I post only because it makes a point, is a rarity, or to illustrate something.  That I produce them does not mean that I do not recognize and know what may have caused the mediocrity.  One of my pet peeves is people who read a critique, form an opinion of the person posting and then condemn what they wrote based upon their personal judgement of the poster, ignoring completely the validity of the critique.  The internet has given these people a wide platform on which to practice their particular form of ignorance.


----------



## cpeay (Aug 27, 2015)

Didereaux said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Didereaux said:
> ...


WoW!!!


----------



## medic2230 (Aug 28, 2015)

Well, that escalated quickly.

Nice shot Christian. I agree this photo makes me want to go there. It also makes me feel like I'm looking out a window at this scene. I actually like this one with a more saturated look to it.


----------



## WesternGuy (Aug 28, 2015)

cpeay said:


> WesternGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, but what desert are you talking about and where is it?   I, for one, always like to know where things like this are.
> ...


Thanks.

WesternGuy


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 28, 2015)

cpeay said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...


Double wow.


----------



## 407370 (Aug 28, 2015)

This thread is a superb example of why I dont post pictures for critique any more.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 28, 2015)

Well it's okay just as long as you don't post a mediocre photo.


----------



## cpeay (Aug 28, 2015)

I apologize to everyone for posting a mediocre photo and breaking the rules of wildlife composition.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 28, 2015)

cpeay said:


> I apologize to everyone for posting a mediocre photo and breaking the rules of wildlife composition.


Haaa,  shame shame.


----------



## 407370 (Aug 28, 2015)

cpeay said:


> I apologize to everyone for posting a mediocre photo and breaking the rules of wildlife composition.


Your pic was not mediocre, this is mediocre :



 
If only I had waited longer in 50 degree C / 80% humidity heat, giving myself irreversible renal damage, I could have got a better pic.


----------



## limr (Aug 28, 2015)

Well, I think it's a lovely picture. One of the things that appeals me is that it does NOT, in fact, look like the horses have been posed. I like that they are just going about their business and I don't care if their legs are mingled together. Being close together like that in the wide expanse emphasizes the bond of the herd. It's a nicely-captured _real_ scene.

(Edit: Looking at it again, though, does it need to be straightened? Horizon looks a tad slanted.)


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 29, 2015)

Nice shot of wild horses and do visit the link to some mediocre bird shots so we can get a good example how not to do mediocre work in the future and post it.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 29, 2015)

cpeay said:


> I apologize to everyone for posting a mediocre photo and breaking the rules of wildlife composition.


That will be one demerit.  Congratulations.  You are now on your way to collecting the whole set.

As for me, I liked the shot.  However. I am a philistine.  I wanted to be an elk but the lodge voted me down.  Long story.  So ya, philistine.

Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 29, 2015)

DarkShadow said:


> Nice shot of wild horses and do visit the link to some mediocre bird shots so we can get a good example how not to do mediocre work in the future and post it.


Think we can get a section for that?  Lol

Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 29, 2015)

407370 said:


> cpeay said:
> 
> 
> > I apologize to everyone for posting a mediocre photo and breaking the rules of wildlife composition.
> ...


You let a little thing like irreversible renal damage keep you from the quintessential camel picture?

See that's the problem with you kids today, your priorities are all out of whack.

Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 29, 2015)

Very nice! I would say there's a slight lean to the right that could use some adjustment.


----------



## beagle100 (Sep 1, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> cpeay said:
> 
> 
> > Didereaux said:
> ...



triple wow


----------



## Didereaux (Sep 1, 2015)

I am thoroughly disgusted with the OP and the commenters on this thread.   I used the word 'mediocre' in the general sense because I was clearly responding to a comment that was not specific to the OP.  If you can't read and understand, and follow a conversation then keep your fingers off the the keyboards.  And if you cannot take legitimate critique don't post your stuff.  It's simple children, all you have to do is act and think like an adult.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 1, 2015)

If you are thoroughly disgusted, you may want to file a complaint privately to a moderator.  Telling adults what they should or should not do with our own keyboards probably won't work.  I've seen a few times that you have not handled critique very well, but not seen anyone tell you not to post if you can't handle it.

Reconsider who is acting like a child.


----------



## AlanKlein (Sep 1, 2015)

Interesting shot of horses.  I like it.  The mountains in the background add a nice touch that provides balance and shows the depth of the desert.


----------



## Watchful (Mar 18, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> Okay,  THe applauds have been done.  Now to make a couple of observations.  When you are shooting large mammals make CERTAIN there is some separation between them...there is no such animal as a six-legged horse.  Next get at least one with the head up, and ears forward. The dappled gray on the left fits that, but it looks like its tail has been removed.  I would bet that 30 seconds after you took that shot his tail was visible.  (horses are as touchy about that as women are about acne! )
> 
> If you can't get horizontal separation try fro getting less depth of field and putting the back animal more out of focus.  Generally waiting a few minutes (patiently!    ) will get you your best shots.   My second thought is subjective, but important I think.  Scenes with any animal are NOT bettered by oversaturation, and over sharpened, or over anything.


Sometimes it's better to appreciate art than tear it apart, you'll be happier and live longer, of course if you are constantly critiquing everyone else, your life might seem longer and you will almost certainly miss the things you should improve in yourself.
There is beauty in EVERY moment, not just the ones that fit some persons ideal.
Nice shot.


----------

